# Ultrasonic cleaner advice?



## TylerD

I want to get one, but I really don't want to set it every 3 minutes. 
What do you guys think of this?
Thinking of picking one up this afternoon.

http://www.electromannsa.co.za/shop/?q=node/1382

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

TylerD said:


> I want to get one, but I really don't want to set it every 3 minutes.
> What do you guys think of this?
> Thinking of picking one up this afternoon.
> 
> http://www.electromannsa.co.za/shop/?q=node/1382



Reliable and can recommend - manufactured by the same guys as the 4.5L one we use if I'm not mistaken:

http://www.jakansonic-cleaner.com/index_en.html


----------



## TylerD

johan said:


> Reliable and can recommend - manufactured by the same guys as the 4.5L one we use if I'm not mistaken:
> 
> http://www.jakansonic-cleaner.com/index_en.html


Awesome, thanks @johan !
I will get one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Looks like one can set it up to 30 minutes? Like the look of this one.


----------



## TylerD

Andre said:


> Looks like one can set it up to 30 minutes? Like the look of this one.


Yes, and I think it's quite a good price for one like this. Can heat and have a 30 min timer. I like it.


----------



## VandaL

Aren't the full metal USC's *OMG* noisey


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> Yes, and I think it's quite a good price for one like this. Can heat and have a 30 min timer. I like it.


Ordered, we can compare notes!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate

Do these thing really work for cleaning,has anyone put a watch in one,just like to know because if it has other uses I'm getting one as well.


----------



## VandaL

Genosmate said:


> Do these thing really work for cleaning,has anyone put a watch in one,just like to know because if it has other uses I'm getting one as well.


Yeah it works great. I use mine for everything beside steeping juices. Cleans jewlery/glasses/cutlery/mech mods/attys really well. The Only gripe I have with mine is the 8min timer


----------



## TylerD

Andre said:


> Ordered, we can compare notes!


Awesome! Picking mine up this afternoon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

VandaL said:


> Aren't the full metal USC's *OMG* noisey



If an ultrasonic cleaner doesn't make a noise, whether plastic or stainless steel, its broken!


----------



## VandaL

johan said:


> If an ultrasonic cleaner doesn't make a noise, whether plastic or stainless steel, its broken!


True, Wouldn't the cleaners with the plastic exterior do a decent job of noise dampening ?


----------



## johan

VandaL said:


> True, Wouldn't the cleaners with the plastic exterior do a decent job of noise dampening ?



Depends on mass of the plastic and the size (Watts) of ultrasonic transducers. The smaller the transducers (Watts) and thicker the plastic, obviously the quieter.


----------



## Mike

This looks real nice. I'm curious and tempted..


----------



## Andre

Mike said:


> This looks real nice. I'm curious and tempted..


That is the problem with this forum - one gets curious and tempted all the time until all resistance crumbles.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## johan

If and when you buy an ultrasonic cleaner for cleaning and/or steeping purposes, you don't need to buy a large unit (bath size), but try and buy the highest wattage you can afford.


----------



## Mike

@johan considering the ones the chaps were getting from the optometrist contact, for a couple of hundred bucks more, this seems like a killer deal. I personally really like that it heats as well.


----------



## VandaL

this looks like the one from goptics.co.za

http://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/2500ml-digital-Ultrasonic-glasses-Cleaner-CD_60005344526.html

170w 

Power supply — 160W, AC100-120V, 60Hz 170W, AC 220-240V, 50Hz <-- from goptics 
R1800 shipped to durban

Ultrasonic power - 70W http://www.electromannsa.co.za/shop/?q=node/1382

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mike

@VandaL, clearly I was wrong :| Was the one from goptics as big as 2.5L?


----------



## VandaL

Mike said:


> @VandaL, clearly I was wrong :| Was the one from goptics as big as 2.5L?


Yessir, http://goptics.co.za/?page_id=2406

There is one major flaw(least to me) maximum timer is 480s (8mins)


----------



## Mike

> *Forbidden*
> You don't have permission to access / on this server.
> 
> Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.



 Mind screencapping for me? Doesn't matter if I try to access it via Chrome or FF.


----------



## Andre

Mike said:


> Mind screencapping for me? Doesn't matter if I try to access it via Chrome or FF.


Here you go - powerful unit this one.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mike

Thanks folks. What was the retail for this guy? I vaguely remember in the R1500 region?


----------



## TylerD

I picked mine up this afternoon.
Feels nice and solid!
Now, how do I use it......
How do you guys use yours?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom

I strip my gear and dump it in, with a drop of dishwashing liquid. That's it. Btw, why do you guys want long cleaning cycles? Mine does only 3min at a time. I run mostly one cycle, maybe a second one. More clean then clean is not possible.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## LandyMan

Tom said:


> I strip my gear and dump it in, with a drop of dishwashing liquid. That's it. Btw, why do you guys want long cleaning cycles? Mine does only 3min at a time. I run mostly one cycle, maybe a second one. More clean then clean is not possible.....


For steeping


----------



## Tom

LandyMan said:


> For steeping


Ok, point taken. Not using mine for steeping. Just cleaning gear.


----------



## johan

TylerD said:


> I picked mine up this afternoon.
> Feels nice and solid!
> Now, how do I use it......
> How do you guys use yours?
> 
> View attachment 20675
> 
> View attachment 20676



The proper way to use for cleaning:

1. Mix distilled water (from pharmacy) with Isopropyl alcohol (from pharmacy) in a 70:30 ratio.
2. Fill your US bath to the level indicated.
3. Pop your filthy vape gear etc into the basket.
4. Switch on and set your timing.
5. Open up a beer & listen to the noise.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## VandaL

TylerD said:


> I picked mine up this afternoon.
> Feels nice and solid!
> Now, how do I use it......
> How do you guys use yours?
> 
> View attachment 20675
> 
> View attachment 20676


Just fill her up with some tap water for now, a dollop of sunlight and a smidgen of vodka and let it run  zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD

Thanks guys! Will run her bit later. Can't wait to have nice and clean equipment.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VandaL

TylerD said:


> Thanks guys! Will run her bit later. Can't wait to have nice and clean equipment.


Just note, it doesn't make copper / brass shine. You are still going to need to get your polish out for that  
Example my stingray X, the stainless section  the copper inlay and inner tube .


bit of this:






Then

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD

VandaL said:


> Just note, it doesn't make copper / brass shine. You are still going to need to get your polish out for that
> Example my stingray X, the stainless section  the copper inlay and inner tube .
> 
> 
> bit of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then


Luckily I don't have any copper or brass things. Thanks for the headsup!


----------



## Tom

johan said:


> The proper way to use for cleaning:
> 
> 1. Mix distilled water (from pharmacy) with Isopropyl alcohol (from pharmacy) in a 70:30 ratio.
> 2. Fill your US bath to the level indicated.
> 3. Pop your filthy vape gear etc into the basket.
> 4. Switch on and set your timing.
> 5. Open up a beer & listen to the noise.


Will give this a try too.


----------



## TylerD

johan said:


> The proper way to use for cleaning:
> 
> 1. Mix distilled water (from pharmacy) with Isopropyl alcohol (from pharmacy) in a 70:30 ratio.
> 2. Fill your US bath to the level indicated.
> 3. Pop your filthy vape gear etc into the basket.
> 4. Switch on and set your timing.
> 5. Open up a beer & listen to the noise.


What kind of timing works nice for vape gear?


----------



## VandaL

TylerD said:


> What kind of timing works nice for vape gear?


All depends on how dirty the gear is, if the machine has heating and the overall wattage of the device. Just run it for 30mins cuz YOLO.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

TylerD said:


> What kind of timing works nice for vape gear?



As @VandaL said, but even 5min is good for vape gear, they don't have sticky carbon deposits like guns etc.


----------



## TylerD

VandaL said:


> All depends on how dirty the gear is, if the machine has heating and the overall wattage of the device. Just run it for 30mins cuz YOLO.


Cool stuff! Will do! Thanks @VandaL .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> The proper way to use for cleaning:
> 
> 1. Mix distilled water (from pharmacy) with Isopropyl alcohol (from pharmacy) in a 70:30 ratio.
> 2. Fill your US bath to the level indicated.
> 3. Pop your filthy vape gear etc into the basket.
> 4. Switch on and set your timing.
> 5. Open up a beer & listen to the noise.


Thanks. Do you perchance know what the alcoholic strength of the Isopropyl alcohol is?


----------



## johan

Andre said:


> Thanks. Do you perchance know what the alcoholic strength of the Isopropyl alcohol is?



No idea Andre, bottle doesn't say anything and I don't think you get Isopropyl Alcohol in different strengths. In the past when we ran out, we even used a little bit of vinegar to act as a surfactant.


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> No idea Andre, bottle doesn't say anything and I don't think you get Isopropyl Alcohol in different strengths. In the past when we ran out, we even used a little bit of vinegar to act as a surfactant.


From Google search seems 70 % vol is most common.


----------



## johan

Andre said:


> From Google search seems 70 % vol is most common.



I won't know, we just order from Allied Drug Company Durban, tel: (031) 205-4271


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> I won't know, we just order from Allied Drug Company Durban, tel: (031) 205-4271



@johan do you just use the alcohol straight or do you mix it with water? I'm not 100% happy with my cleaning and I normally use plain water... was going to experiment with some sunlight liquid added?


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> @johan do you just use the alcohol straight or do you mix it with water? I'm not 100% happy with my cleaning and I normally use plain water... was going to experiment with some sunlight liquid added?



We mix distilled water with Isopropyl alcohol in a 70:30 ratio (ie: 7 cups distilled water mixed with 3 cups Isopropyl alcohol).


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> We mix distilled water with Isopropyl alcohol in a 70:30 ratio (ie: 7 cups distilled water mixed with 3 cups Isopropyl alcohol).



Thanks @johan! Does Distilled water make a difference?


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @johan! Does Distilled water make a difference?



Yip, no residue after, as there's zero contaminants like chlorine and minerals in distilled water.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VandaL

Believe you can get a 1 liter bottle from clicks for R11-00

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD

First cleaning. Love it! Works a charm!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Genosmate

I ordered but I'd like to know who has tried to clean a watch before I mess mine up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL

Genosmate said:


> I ordered but I'd like to know who has tried to clean a watch before I mess mine up!


I've cleaned 3 hi end watches they've come out sparkling after 8 mins with the heat on. It says in my manual the watch needs to be Atleast 30m water resistant which is pretty much every watch these days


----------



## johan

Genosmate said:


> I ordered but I'd like to know who has tried to clean a watch before I mess mine up!



_f you use distilled water / isoprpyl alcohol mix_ and your watch is waterproof, no problems. I clean all my wife's and my watches in the us cleaner.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate

VandaL said:


> I've cleaned 3 hi end watches they've come out sparkling after 8 mins with the heat on


Thanks,so I assume you don't put the liquids in when doing this?


----------



## VandaL

Genosmate said:


> Thanks,so I assume you don't put the liquids in when doing this?


I put a few drops of sunlight, no alcohol, worked fine

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tom

TylerD said:


> First cleaning. Love it! Works a charm!
> 
> View attachment 20691


I like your +300 piece puzzle

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Used the ultrasonic first time today. One Reo, one atomizer and assorted jewelry for HRH. Just distilled water and alcohol.
Cleans brilliantly.
3 Reo magnets came off - probably on the verge anyhow and a good thing to catch them in the machine. Accumulated dirt in door grooves are gone and the door rattles a bit as it did when new.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Genosmate

Andre said:


> Used the ultrasonic first time today. One Reo, one atomizer and assorted jewelry for HRH. Just distilled water and alcohol.
> Cleans brilliantly.
> 3 Reo magnets came off - probably on the verge anyhow and a good thing to catch them in the machine. Accumulated dirt in door grooves are gone and the door rattles a bit as it did when new.


How long did you run if for Andre and at what temp?


----------



## Andre

Genosmate said:


> How long did you run if for Andre and at what temp?


10 minutes at 40 degrees C.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

